# Ground driving basics - help for a beginner



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Use the open bridle to start, and run the long lines through the Rings down on his side, NOT up at the top. The outside line will come around above his hocks. Act like you are lunging him, only you have the outside line, and a little leverage on the inside. If you are going to drive him, he needs to learn to go forward from a mouth command, so get a little contact on the bit, and do a left-right movement on the bit, and say WALK. Keep your hands as still as possible for reward when he goes. 
Stand in the middle(actually walking in a smaller circle) until the contact is consistent, and the commands are very good. tHEN, shorten the lines and slowly move behind him.


----------



## Trotting Tootsie (Apr 13, 2015)

I agree w/greentree... but make sure you use a crupper... hes going to have to wear it sometime. 
if he lunges, he should be easy... I always carry a long whip... to encourage him to go forward. Ill snap it & click... ask him to trot or walk. make him walk in serpentine w/lines on sides, teach him to bend, that he wont die when lines touch his side... if your thinking of hooking him someday...he'll have to get used to the shafts on his sides. 
Good Luck... its easy if you take your time, be patient & end your days lesson on happy note... 
Don't try to make him learn everything in 1 day... he might forget yesterdays lesson...that's OK, just start over...
A happy horse will try harder than a sour horse.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Trotting Tootsie said:


> I agree w/greentree... but make sure you use a crupper... hes going to have to wear it sometime.
> if he lunges, he should be easy... I always carry a long whip... to encourage him to go forward. Ill snap it & click... ask him to trot or walk. make him walk in serpentine w/lines on sides, teach him to bend, that he wont die when lines touch his side... if your thinking of hooking him someday...he'll have to get used to the shafts on his sides.
> Good Luck... its easy if you take your time, be patient & end your days lesson on happy note...
> Don't try to make him learn everything in 1 day... he might forget yesterdays lesson...that's OK, just start over...
> A happy horse will try harder than a sour horse.


Of course  Now please forgive but what is a crupper? I'm familiar with western tack, but not harness parts or english  Oh gosh forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

The crupper is the loop that goes around the base of their tail to keep the harness from sliding forward.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If your father agrees, have him help you pull a harness apart to use. Start with the saddle and girth, then add the crupper and lunge, then add the breeching, working about a day apart. Be sure to tie the breeching to the saddle, so it doesn't slip around.
None of this has to look pretty....just use what you have. Until the horse is hooked up to a carriage, there is never any need to run lines through those top rings(turrets) on the harness or surcingle.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing :>


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone, but to make things clear, I have little intent on putting him in full harness. I also have no harness that would fit him right now. He's going to be my trail buddy and ranch horse. Our crupper would be added to a saddle. We always called it a tail strap  For rough rocky trails. I just want to ground drive him for something to do, and introduce him to contact of the bit, as he is still too young to start under saddle.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Before my horse was saddle trained I wanted to try something different than lunging that to see if he truly did listen to voice commands. So I started to ground drive without lines. I would get behind him and give my walk on command and he did. I told him to whoa, and he did. So then I decided to experiment. I stayed behind him but off to the right and using my hands and body language he 'listened' and turned left. Then I went to his left side and he went right. Before long I was driving him through figure eights, cones, over ground poles, serpentins. I even got him to back with no lines, just my voice. 

It was a fun experiment and I believe it cemented the voice commands.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

subbing


----------



## Trotting Tootsie (Apr 13, 2015)

I have ASB's, hackney ponies & Morgan's. Have always started them long lining or ground driving. 
Personally, I feel you start them young & this way they learn to trust & respect & you don't get hurt bucking them out. 

Make sure your equipment fits correctly & is in good condition, your student will test you... Elimination of all possible problems in beginning will aid your horses experience. We want it to be a good one. 

If the rear.... That's dangerous! 
An old timer, in every hall of fame our breed has says the secret to horse training is patience. I agree. 
Listen to the horse, let them tell you when they do & don't comprehend. What works for 1 doesn't alway work for all. 

Be gentle on the mouth... Think how you would feel & react. Keep your student happy, end on good note & whatever you do, don't fight!

The whip is a good training device if used properly. No need to beat it into them, they will beat you... Remember their quite bigger than us humans. 
Reward... For good behavior, not bad. Encourage them & they will look forward to the next lesson. Some will do well today & tomorrow.. Act like they've never done it before. Just remain calm & go back to your basics. 

Smith Lilly has a very good book. A chapter on long lining & break to cart. 

Clem Lee has some videos online.. & he's entertaining. 
Common sense is going to be your best sense. 
I like to teach them "stop" on command. Safety is paramount!

Good luck & take your time... Reinforced bad habits are hard to train out of them.


----------

